# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  قصة اغتيال محمد انور السادات الرئيس المصري الراحل كاملة * بالصور *

## Sad Story

( لقد كتب السادات شهادة وفاته بيده) 

مصطفى أمين

الرقم 6

لابد ان الرقم 6 كان رقم انور السادات !
بل ..
لابد انه كان اهم رقم في حياته .. وتاريخه ..ومشواره السياسي 

ففي 6 فبراير عام 1938 تخرج من الكلية الحربية .. وفي 6 يناير عام 1946 اشترك في اغتيال ( امين عثمان ) وفي 6 يناير 1950 عاد الى الخدمة في الجيش بعد ان طرد منه على اثر مصرع امين عثمان ..وفي 6 اكتوبر عام 1973 قاد حرب اكتوبر ، وفي 6 اكتوبر عام 1981 اغتيل بطريقة درامية يصعب على خيال امهر مخرجي الافلام البوليسية في العالم تصورها .. وفي 6 مارس عام 1982 صدرت الاحكام في قضية اغتياله ..
ولابد ان نعترف ، ان رقم 6 كان في كل هذه الاحوال ، والمناسبات ، رقما قدريا وليس من اختياره ..ولافضل له في تحديده .

*****


السادات بعد تخرجه من الكلية الحربية

*****


السادات في قفص الاتهام اثناء محاكمة المتهمين في قضية مقتل امين عثمان

*****


الصورة التي اغضبت المصريين والعرب كافة السادات يعانق رئيس الوزراء الاسرائيلي بيجن في كامب ديفيد 1979


*****

المنصة

احتفالات 6 اكتوبر 1981



لم يكن هناك مايشير الى ان هذا اليوم سيكون يوما غير عادي ..
لم يكن هناك مايشير الى ان هذا اليوم سيكون آخر يوم في عمر ، وفي حكم السادات ..
لم يكن هناك مايشير الى ان هذا اليوم الذي يحتفل فيه السادات بذكرى انتصاره ، سيكون هو يوم مصرعه ..
في ذلك الصباح وقفت 6 ( لواري ) عملاقه تحمل جنود الامن المركزي ، خلف جامع ( جمال عبد الناصر ) بالقرب من وزارة الدفاع ، التي تعود السادات زيارتها صباح كل 6 اكتوبر ..اصطف جنود الشرطة بطول طريق صلاح سالم ، والطرق الفرعيه المؤدية الى ارض العرض العسكري ..اغلقت حواجز الشرطة العسكرية في الشوارع الرئيسية بالمنطقة..تولت نقاط الامن المتعددة ، والمتنوعة تفتيش بطاقات المدعوين لحضور العرض ، والتاكد من ان سياراتهم الخاصة ، لصق على زجاجها الامامي ، التصريح الاحمر الذي استخرجته ادارة المراسيم بوزارة الدفاع .. 
الى هذا الحد كانت تبدو اجراءات الامن 
بل ..
ان اجراءات الامن وصلت في صرامتها ( الشكلية ) الى حد منع ظابط - عقيد - من سلاح الاشارة ومجموعة صغيرة من المهندسين الظباط من دخول المنصة في الساعة السادسة من صباح ذلك اليوم ..


المنصة 

كان السادات يجلس كالعادة في الصف الاول .. ومعه كبار المدعوين والضيوف ..على يمينه جلس نائبه حسني مبارك ، ثم .. الوزير العماني شبيب بن تيمور .. وهو وزير دولة سلطنة عمان ، وكان مبعوث السلطان قابوس الذي كان الحاكم الوحيد بين الحكام العرب، الذي لم يقطع علاقته بمصر ، ولا بالسادات بعد زيارته للقدس ومعاهدة كامب ديفيد 
بعد الوزير العماني ، جلس ممدوح سالم ، مستشار رئيس الجمهورية الذي كان من قبل رئيسا للوزراء ، والذي كان اول وزير للداخلية بعد سقوط ( مراكز القوى ) وحركة 15 مايو 1971 ..
بعد ممدوح سالم كان يجلس الدكتور عبد القادر حاتم ، المشرف العام على المجالس المتخصصة ، وهو من رجال عبد الناصر الذين قربهم السادات اليه ..
وبعد الدكتور حاتم كان يجلس الدكتور صوفي ابو طالب رئيس مجلس الشعب ..
على يسار السادات كان يجلس وزير الدفاع محمد عبد الحليم ابو غزاله ..
ثم المهندس سيد مرعي صهر السادات ، ومستشاره السياسي 
وبعده كان عبد الرحمن بيصار شيخ الازهر 
ثم الدكتور صبحي عبد الحكيم رئيس مجلس الشورى ..فرئيس الاركان عبد رب النبي حافظ..فقادة الافرع الرئيسية للقوات المسلحة ..

وفي الصف الثاني _ خلف السادات مباشرة _ كان يجلس سكرتيرة الخاص فوزي عبد الحافظ 

ولا احد يعرف بالضبط الحوار، والتعليقات المتبادلة بين السادات ونائبة ووزير الدفاع" لكن00 بعض المصادر تشير الى انهم كانوا يتحدثون عن شحنات الاسلحة الاملريكية الجديدة ، ومواعيد وصولها 00 وكانوا يتحدثون عن احتفالات الانسحاب الاسرائيلي الاخير من سيناء في 25 ابريل 1982 
وكانت حالة السادات النفسية والمعنوية في القمة 00
وكثيرا ماكان يقف تحية للمارين امامة 00واحيانا كان يرفع (الكاب ) لهم 00 واحيانا كان يصفق لهم 00 واحيانا كان يدخن الغليون 00ولم يتوقف عن تبادل التعليقات مع نائبة ووزير الدفاع 00

بدا العرض العسكري بداية تقليدية 00
طوابير من جنود وضباط الاسلحة المختلفة 00حملة الاعلام 00 طلبة الكليات العسكرية00 بالونات والعاب نارية في السماء 00
ثم00 جاء دور طائرات (الفانتوم)
وراحت تشكيلاتها تقوم ببعض الالعاب البهلوانية ،وتنفث سحابا من الدخان الملون 00
وفي نفس الوقت00
قال المذيع الداخلي : (والان تجئ المدفعية)
فتقدم قائد طابور المدفعية لتحية المنصة، وهو محاط بعدد من راكبي (الموتوسيكلات)00وامام الرئيس ونائبة ووزير الدفاع وكبار القادة والضيوف،وكاميرات التلفزيون توقف فجاة احد هذة (الموتوسيكلات)00اصيب بعطل مفاجئ00غير متوقع00واختفى النبض من الموتور تماما00
لم يتوقف قائد الطابور ،حتى لايرتبك من يتبعونة ، وترك قائد الموتوسيكل يتصرف بمفردة 00وكان ان نزل الرجل من فوق الموتوسيكل وراح يدفعة بيدية الا مام 00وكان من حسن حظة ان معدل سير باقي (الموتوسيكلات) كان بطيئا يسمح لة بملاحقتها 00 لكنة سرعان ماهبط فوق كتفية طائر سوء الحظ فزلت قدماة ،وانكفا على الارض ،ووقع الموتوسيكل فوقة 00
فتدخل جندي كان يقف بالقرب من المنصة واسعفة بقليل من الماء 00
مر الحادث بسلام 00
وساهمت في ذلك تشكيلات (الفانتوم)التي كانت لاتزال في السماء،وتسرق انظار ضيوف المنصة 00الذين راحوا يستمتعون ببراعة الطيارين الذين يقودونها 00

*****


السادات ينظر الى عرض الطائرات قبل لحظات قليلة من مصرعه

*****


السادات ونائبه في ذلك الوقت حسني مبارك والمشير محمد عبد الحليم ابو غزاله قبل لحظات فقط من عملية الاغتيال

******

المفاجأة التي شلت الجميع



وفجاة00ارتجت احدى العربات 00وانحرفت الى اليمين قليلا00وتصور الحاضرون ان السيارة اصابتهالعنة الموتوسيكل وتعطلت00وعندما نزل منها ظابط ممتلئ قليلانتصوروا انة سيسعى لاصلاحها 00وانة سيطلب العون لدفعها الى الامام بعيدا عن المنصة ،كما حدث من قبل في عروض عسكرية سابقة اقيمت في عهدي عبد الناصروالسادات00
لم يشك احد في عطل العربه -الجرار00 
بل أن قليلين هم الذين انتبهوا لذلك..
وكان اول ما فؤجى به الحاضرون بعد ذلك هو رؤية الظابط الممتلئ الذى قفز من العربة وهو يلقى بقنبلة يدوية،تطير في الهواء ثم ترتطم بسور المنصة منفجرة ..
في ذلك الوقت كان المذيع الداخلي يحيي رجال المدفعية ويقول : ( انهم فتية آمنوا بربهم )!!
كان ذلك الظابط هو الملازم خالد الاسلامبولي الظابط العامل باللواء 333 - مدفعية ..
جرى خالد الاسلامبولي الى العربة ، وفتح بابها ، وامسك بمدفع رشاش .. عيار 9 مم .. وطراز ( بور سعيد ) .. في نفس اللحظة ، كان هناك فوق صندوق العربة شخص آخر ، يلقي بقنبلة اخرى سقطت بالقرب من المنصة بحوالي 15 مترا .. وسقط من القاها في صندوق العربة ..
وكان ذلك الشخص هو ( عطا طايل ) ..
وقبل ان ينتبه احد ، من الصدمة ، القى خالد الاسلامبولي ، القنبلة اليدوية الدفاعية الثالثة في اتجاه المنصة .. فسقطت بالقرب منها لكنها لم تنفجر هي الاخرى .. واكتفتى باخراج دخان كثيف منها ..
وقبل ان ينتهي الدخان ، انفجرت القنبلة الرابعة ، واصابت سور المنصة ايضا ..وتناثرت شظاياها في انحاء متفرقة ..لكن .. هذه الشظايا لم تصب احد ..وكان السبب هو سور المنصة الذي كان بمثابة ( الساتر ) الذي حمى من خلفها من شظاياها ..
وكان رامي هذه القنبلة هو عبد الحميد عبد العال ..
في تلك اللحظة انتبه ابو غزاله .. واحس ان ثمة شئ غير طبيعي يحدث ..وقد تأكد من ذلك بعد ان لمح الرشاش في يد خالد الاسلامبولي ..واكتشف انه عار الرأس ، ولا يضع (البريه ) كالمعتاد ..
وانتبه السادات هو الاخر ..
وهب من مقعده واقفا .. وانتصبت قامته ..وغلى الدم في عروقه .. وسيطر عليه الغضب .. وصرخ أكثر من مرة :
( مش معقول ) ..( مش معقول ) ..( مش معقول ) ..
وكانت هذه العبارة المكررة هي آخر ماقاله السادات ..فقد جائته رصاصة من شخص رابع كان يقف فوق ظهر العربه ويصوب بندقيته الآليه ( عيار 7.92) نحوه .. وكان وقوف السادات ، عاملا مساعدا لسرعة اصابته ..فقد اصبح هدفا واضحا ، وكاملا ، ومميزا .. وكان من الصعب عدم اصابته .. وخاصة ان حامل البندقية الالية هو واحد من ابطال الرماية في الجيش المصري وقناص محترف ..
كان ذلك هو الرقيب متطوع (حسين عباس علي ) ..
اخترقت الرصاصة الاولى الجانب الايمن من رقبة السادات في الجزء الفاصل بين عظمة الترقوة وعضلات الرقبة .. واستقرت اربع رصاصات أخرى في صدره ، فسقط في مكانه .. على جانبه الايسر ..واندفع الدم غزيرا من فمه ..ومن صدره .. ومن رقبته .. وغطت ملابسه العسكرية المصممة في لندن على الطراز النازي -الالماني ..ووشاح القضاء الاخضر الذي كان يلف به صدره والنجوم والنياشين التي كان يعلقها ويرصع بها ثيابه الرسمية المميزة ..
بعد ان اطلق حسين عباس دفعة النيران الاولى ، قفز من العربة ، ليلحق بخالد وزملائه الذين توجهوا صوب المنصة .. في تشكيل هجومي ، يتقدمهم خالد ، وعبد الحميد على يمينه ، وعطا طايل على شماله .. وبمجرد ان اقتربوا من المنصة اخذوا يطلقون دفعة نيران جديده على السادات ..وهذه الدفعة من النيران اصابت بعض الجالسين في الصف الاول ، ومنهم المهندسين سيد مرعي ، والدكتور صبحي عبد الحكيم الذي سارع بالنبطاح ارضا ليجد نفسه وجها لوجه امام السادات الذي كان يئن ويتألم ويلفظ انفاسه الاخيرة ..ومنهم فوزي عيد الحافظ الذي اصيب اصابات خطرة وبالغة وهو يحاول ان يكوم الكراسي فوق جسد السادات ، الذي ظن انه على قيد الحياة ، وان هذه المقاعد تحمي حياته ، وتبعد الرصاصات المحمومة عنه ..
كان اقرب ظباط الحرس الجمهوري الى السادات عميد اسمه احمد سرحان ..وبمجرد ان سمع طلقات الرصاص تدوي ، سارع اليه وصاح فيه : 
(انزل على الارض ياسيادة الرئيس ..انزل على الارض ..تنزل )..
ولكن ..
كان الوقت - كما يقول العميد احمد سرحان - متاخرا ..( وكانت الدماء تغطي وجهه وحاولت ان افعل شيئا واخليت الناس من حوله ، وسحبت مسدسي واطلقت خمسة عيارات في اتجاه شخص رايته يوجه نيرانه ضد الرئيس ) .
لم يذكر عميد الحرس الجمهوري من هو بالظبط الذي كان يطلق نيرانه على السادات ..فقد كان هناك ثلاثة امام المنصة يطلقون النيران ( خالد ، وعبد الحميد ، وعطا طايل )..كانوا يلتصقون بالمنصة الى حد ان عبد الحميد كان قريبا من نائب الرئيس حسني مبارك وقال له :
- انا مش عايزك ..احنا عايزين فرعون ..
وكان يقصد بفرعون انور السادات !
واشاح خالد لابو غزاله قائلا : 
- ابعد
قال ذلك ، ثم راح هو وزملائه يطلقون الرصاص ..فقتل كبير الياوران ،اللواء حسن عبد العظيم علام (51) سنه، وكان الموت الخاطف ايضا من نصيب سبعةآخرين هم مصور السادات الخاص محمد يوسف رشوان ( 50 سنه ) ..وسمير حلمي (63 سنه )وخلفان محمد من سلطنة عمان .. وشانج لوي احد رجال السفارة الصينية ..وسعيد عبد الرؤوف بكر ..
وقبل ان تنفذ رصاصات خالد الاسلامبولي ، اصيب الرشاش الذي في يده بالعطب ..وهذا الطراز من الرشاشات معروف انه سريع الاعطال خاصة اذا امتلاات خزانته ( 30 طلقة بخلاف 5 طلقات احتياطية )،عن آخرها ..وقد تعطل رشاش خالد بعد ان اطلق منه 3 رصاصات فقط .
مد خالد يده بالرشاش الاخرس الى عطا طايل الذي اخذه منه واعطاه بدلا منه بندقيته الالية 
واستدار عطا طايل ليهرب..
لكنه فوجئ برصاصة تاتي له من داخل المنصة وتخترق جسده ..
في تلك اللحظة فوجئ عبد الحميد ايضا بمن يطلق عليه الرصاص من المنصة ..اصيب بطلقتين في امعائه الدقيقةورفع راسةفي اتجاةمن اطلق علية الرصاص ليجدرجلا يرفع طفلا ويحتمي به كساترفرفض اطلاق النار عليه..وقفزخلف المنصه ليتاكدمن ان السادات قتل ..واكتشف لحظتها انه لايرتدى القميص الواقى من الرصاص .. وعاد وقفز خارج المنصة وهو يصرخ :
ـ اللــه اكبـر الــله اكبر! في تلك اليله نفدت ذخيرة حسين عباس فأخذمنه خالد سلاحه وقال له : 
(بارك الله فيك.. اجر.. اجر..) ونجح في مغادرة ارض الحادث تماما .. ولم يقبض علية الابعد يومين .
اما الثلاثة الاخرون فقد اسرعوا ـ بعد أن تاكدوا من مصرع السادات ـ يغادرون موقع المنصة.. في اتجاة رابعة اليعدوية..وعلى بعد75مترا وبعدقرابة دقيقة ونصف انتبةرجال الحراس وضباط المخابرات الحربية للجناة فا طلقواالرصاص عليهم..فاصابوهم فعلا..وقبضت عاليهم المجموعة75-مخابرات حربية وهم في حالةغيبويه كاملة. وبعد ان افاق الحرس من ذهول المفأجاة.. وبعد اصابة المتهمين الثلاثة، بدأ اطلاق النار عشوائيا على كل من يرتدى الزى العسكرى ، ويجرى فى نفس الاتجاه الذى كان يجري في الجناه فاصيب 3 اشخاص وفيما بعد.. ثبت من تحقيقات المحكمة أن عبد الحميد وعطا كانا ينزفان وهم يجريان .. وثبت ايضا أن رجال المجموعة75 اخذوا اسلحتهم بعد اصابتهم .. وثبت كذلك بعض هذه الاسلحه كان بها ذخيرة.
وقال العقيد محمد فتحي حسين (قائد المجموعة75) امام المحكمة 
ـ أن اسلحة بعض المتهمين كان فيها ذخيرة وانهم لم يردواعلى رجال المخابرات عندما اطلقوا عليهم الرصاص ..وكان عدم الرد على رصاص رجال المخابرات الحربية قناعتهم بانتهاء مهمتهم عند قتل السادات ، ولانهم اعتبروا انفسهم شهداء منذ تلك اللحظة
وفيما بعد شوهد ممدوح سالم في الفيلم التلفزيوني الايطالي الذي صور الحادث وهو يلقي عددا من المقاعد في اتجاه السادات وشوهد وهو يشد حسني مبارك الى اسفل ..وشوهد نائب رئيس وزراء سابق وهو يتسلل باحثا مهرب من هذا الجحيم ..

******



بداية الاحدات الدخان الكثيف يغطي المنطقة وتقدم الاسلامبولي ورفاقه في يمين الصورة 

******


خالد الاسلامبولي يتقدم باتجاه المنصة فاتحا نيران رشاشه باتجاه السادات وسط ذهول الجميع ممايحدث

******


الاسلامبولي بعد وصوله للمنصه يوجه النيران باتجاه الرئيس ومساندة من عبد الحميد في الجهة اليمنى وعطا طايل يستعد للانسحاب

******


الصورة الملونة الوحيدة التي التقطت لحادثة اغتيال السادات التقطت من بعد 8 أمتار، والتي تناقلتها معظم المجلات العالمية

*****


الاسلامبولي وعبد الحميد يوجهون بنادقهم بزاوية مائلة لاصابة الرئيس

*****


الاسلامبولي ساقطا على الارض بعد اصابته

*****


فوضى في المنصة 

*****


عطا طايل وعبد الحميد ملقين على الارض بعد اصابتهما من قبل قوات الامن ..وبعد نجاح مهمتهما

*****

جيهان السادات



عندما جرى اطلاق النار كانت جيهان السادات ، واحفادها في غرفة خاصة تطل على ارض العرض ، ومحجوزة عن المنصة الرئيسية بزجاج حاجز ..
رأت جيهان السادات ماحدث خطوة بخطوة ..
طابور المدفعية ..اسراب الطائرات ..نزول الاسلامبولي من العربية ..الانقضاض على زوجها ..القنابل التي انفجرت ..الرصاص الذي دوى ..وزوجها وهو يقع على الارض ..
كانت تتمتع بهدوء الاعصاب ..حتى انها لم تغضب الا عندما وصلت المشاهد الدرامية امامها الى ذروتها ..وسقط زوجها مضرجا بدمائه ..
لحظتها ..
ولحظتها فقط ..
قالت جيهان السادات لسكرتيرتها : 
مدام صادق ..دول مجانين ؟؟؟
وعندما راحت فايدة كامل المطربة والمحامية ، وعضو مجلس الشعب ، وزوجة وزير الداخلية (النبوي اسماعيل) تصرخ وتولول ، نهرتها جيهان السادات وهي في حالة ذهول ..وقال لها :
- اسكتي ..لو متننا فلنمت بشرف !
سكتت فايدة كامل لحظة ..
ثم ..
صرخت :
- محمد ..محمد ..هاتوا لي محمد ..ياخرابي يامحمد..
وكان محمد هو ( محمد النبوي اسماعيل ) ، زوجها ، الذي نجح في الهرب من مكان الحادث في سيارة ظابط ملازم اول ، ولم يظهر الا بعد ان اكتشف ان الحادث لم يسفر عن انقلاب ..
واندفعت جيهان السادات الى باب الغرفة لتحاول الوصول الى زوجها ..لكن احد الحراس ، منعها من ذلك بشدة ، وامسك بذراعها ، والقى بها على الارض من اجل سلامتها ..



*****

عملية الـ40 ثانية ...



استغرقت العملية 40 ثانية..
اي اقل من دقيقة ..
اقل من دقيقة من لحظة نزول الاسلامبولي الى لحظة انسحابه هو والاخرين .. كانت كل ثانية من هذه الثواني بالنسبة للجالسين في المنصة ..دهرا ..كانت كل ثانية هي الموت بعينه حتى بالنسبة للذين نجوا بعمرهم ..وبقوا على قيد الحياة .. 

كان مشهد المنصة فريدا من نوعه ..

قتلى جرحى ..فوضى ..دماء..كراسي مقلوبه ..نياشين بعيدة عن اصحابها ..كتل متناثرة من اللحم البشري ..ذعر ..خوف ..انين ..ذهول ..ارتباك ..حيرة ..ومفاجأه شلت الجميع ..وصدمة عنيفة كانوا في حاجة لبعض الوقت لكي يفيق الاحياء والجرحى منها ..

فيما بعد ثبت من التحقيقات التي اجرتها النيابة العسكرية والمحكمة ان عطل ( الموتوسيكل ) الذي وقع قبل وقوف عربة خالد الاسلامبولي وهيأ الاذهان لاحتمال عطلها هي الاخرى ، ليس له اي علاقه بحادث الاغتيال .
كذلك ثبت من التحقيقات ان سائق السيارة لاعلاقة له بالجناة ولا بخطتهم ..
كذلك ثبت ان السادات طلب من القناص الذي كان يجلس على مقعد اسفل المنصة الرئيسية ان يترك مكانه ويصعد الى خلف المنصة..
قال الجندي :
- لقد قال لي الرئيس ارجع الى الخلف يمكن ( عبود الزمر ) يجي من ورا !!!
كذلك ثبت ان السادات لفظ انفاسه الاخيرة قبل ان يحملوه خارج المنطقه


بجانب القتلى ..جرح 28 شخصية شخصية اخرى كان على راسهم وزير الدفاع ابو غزالة ..وكانت اصابته سطحية..واللواء محمد نبيه رئيس هيئة التدريب بالقوات المسلحة ..وكلود رويل سفير بلجيكا ..وشبيب بن تيمور وزير الدولة العماني وعدد من الظباط المصريين والامريكيين ..
وفيما بعد اتضح ان من بين المصابين يعض الظباط الامريكيين والكوريين ممن كانوا يساهمون في حماية الرئيس انور السادات ..فقد ظهر ان السادات كان قد كون جماعة خاصة من عناصر امريكية ، وكورية (كوريا الجنوبية ) وصينية ( الصين الوطنية ) لحراسته ..


هذا ماحدث يوم الاغتيال 
هذا ماحدث في اسوأ يوم يحمل رقم 6 في عمر وتاريخ ومشوار السادات 

*****


الطائرة التي أقلت الرئيس السادات الى المستشفى 

*****


الخبر تصدر الصحف المصرية 

*****


الصحف العالمية تناقلت الخبر وعلى الصفحات الاولى 

*****


صحيفة الميدان تجاوزت كل الحدود ونشرت صورة للسادات في المشرحة

*****

من محاضر التحقيق



خالد الاسلامبولي


س:اسمك وسنك ووظيفتك 
ج : خالد احمد شوقي الاسلامبولي ، 24 سنه ، ملازم اول بالقوات المسلحة 

س: ماهي المهام التي اتفقتم عليها سواء بالنسبة لك او بالنسبة لمن كانوا معك 
ج: انا ارمي قنبلة يدوية بمجرد نزولي من العربية ، والثانية وراها على طول ، وعبد الحميد يضرب واحدة من العربية والرابعة للدفاع كانت مع عبد الحميد ، ثم يتقدم عبد الحميد وعطا من جهة اليمين بالنسبة لنا وانا في المنتصف وحسين في الشمال 

س: والقنبلة الرابعة ؟
ج : كانت مع عبد الحميد للدفاع 

س: كيف اوقفت العربية ؟
ج: بعد تهديد السائق وقفت على الفور .

س: وبماذا هددته ؟
ج: الرشاش كان على رجلي وهددته به .

س: ولكنه يعلم انه ليس به ذخيرة؟
ج: اول ماقلت له اوقف ..وقف على طول 

س: هل كان يعلم ان به ذخيرة؟
ج: لا

س: وما صلتك بالسائق ؟
ج: هو من سريتي 

س: هل كنت متفقا معه ؟
ج: لا

س: هل شددت فرامل اليد ؟
ج: لا.. وكنت ناوي اشدها اذا لم يقف

س: من الذي حمل الرشاش امام المنصة الرئيسية ؟
ج:كان الرشاش على حجري والقنبلة اليدوية في يدي فارتبك السائق ووقف.

س:وكيف تم تبديل الخزنة الفارغة بالخزنة المعمرة ؟
ج: بمنطقة الانتظار وكانوا بينظفوا عادي وهو كان تحتي فانا حطيت دي مكان دي 

س: هل ارسلت السائق لاحضار ماكولات اوغير ذلك ؟
ج: نعم ..ارسلته لاحضار سندوتشين ولم آكلهما .

س: ولماذا ؟
ج: لانه سبق لي ان تناولت الافطار .

س:فلم ارسلته اذن ؟
ج: حتى لايجلس في الكابينة الاساعة بدء التحرك ، وحتى لايكتشف ان الرشاش به ذخيرة وانا كنت باحاول ( ازيحه) من العربة حتى ينزل

س: الم تفض اليه بشئ؟
ج: لا ..طبعا 

*****

عبد الحميد عبد العال

س : اسمك وسنك ووظيفتك ؟
ج: عبد الحميد عبد العال ، 28 سنه ، ضابط سابق بالدفاع الجوي ، واعمل حاليا ، اعمال حرة 

س:من الذي حدد مهام التنفيذ ؟
ج: لم يتم الاتفاق بيننا على خطة معينة للتنفيذ وانما جرى التنسيق عند التنفيذ حسب الموقف 

س: كيف حصل خالد على الرشاش ؟
ج: هذا الرشاش خاص بالسائق ولا اعرف كيف حصل عليه خالد ويسأل في ذلك

س: هل كنت تمارس رياضة بدنية ؟
ج: نعم 
س :ماطولك ؟
ج : 178 سم 

س : عندما واجهت المنصة من المنتصف ، كيف تمكنت من اطلاق النار على السيد الرئيس ؟
ج : رفعت البندقية في اتجاه السادات والماسورة مائلة لاسفل 20 درجة 

*****

عطا طايل 

س: اسمك وسنك ووظيفتك 
ج : عطا طايل حميده رحيل ، 26 سنه ، ملازم اول مهندس ، احتياط

س : ماذا حدث يوم العرض ؟
ج : يوم العرض الصبح طلعنا خالد معاه ضمن الطقم في العربية ، وكانت العربية قاطرة المدفع 130 مم وكانت العربة التي تسير يمين القول بالنسبة للمنصةوكان تسليح الطاقم بنادق آليه .
وكانت بنادقنا فقط بها ذخيرة ، واللي جاب الذخيرة خالد ، وبعدين رحنا راكبين في العربية ، وفي فترة الانتظار اعطى خالد لعبد الحميد قنبلتين يدويتين ،وعبد الحميد أخذ وحدة واعطاني وحدة ..وحينما وقفت السيارة امام المنصة حسب الاتفاق بيننا قام حسين باطلاق النار من العربة في اتجاه المنصة وعبد الحميد وانا القينا القنبلتين اليدويتين ..وانا الذي بدأت ، وانا القيت القنبلة مسافة بسيطة بحيث لم تصل الى المنصة ، وسقطت انا في ارض العربية ..وقمت وجدت كل الجنود او معظمهم نزلوا من العربية فنزلت وسقطت تحت عجلات المدفع الذي بدأ التحرك ، والبندقية مرمية بجانبي ، فقمت من تحت عجلات السيارة الى المنصة ، ولم ارى المقصود ( السادات ) ووجدت الصف الاول عبارة عن كراسي فارغة ، وانا وصلت في النهاية ، وانا اطلقت النار على الكراسي في الصف الامامي وانا اطلقت مالا يتعدى عشر طلقات واصبت من شخص كان في حوالي الكرسي الخامس من المنصة ولم ارض ضربه بالرغم من انه كان في مرمى يدي وسقطت على الارض من اصابتي ..ونقلت الى المستشفى 

س : من كان آمركم في هذه العملية ؟
ج : خالد

س: وهل كنت تنوي قتل رئيس الجمهورية ؟
ج : نعم 

س : وهل كنت تنوي قتل غيره ؟
ج : النبوي اسماعيل 

س : حدد دور كل واحد منكم في التنفيذ حسب الخطة المتفق عليها ؟
ج : التخطيط المتفق عليه كان انه لما توقف العربية يقوم حسين باطلاق الرصاص وانا وعبد الحميد نرمي القنابل وخالد يطلق الرصاص بعد ماينزل من العربية ونهاجم المنصة جميعا حسب الفرص المتاحة 

س : ومالذي تم فعلا تنفيذه لهذا التخطيط ؟
ج : ماتقدم بعينه 

س : الم تكونوا تخشون من اكتشاف الذخائر والقنابل ؟
ج : بلى

*****

حسين عباس

س : اسمك وسنك ووظيفتك 
ج : حسين عباس محمد ، 27 سنه ، رقيب متطوع من قوة الدفاع الشعبي 

س: ماذا حدث يوم العرض ؟
ج : في الساعة الثالثة صباح يوم العرض ، الثلاثاء ، احضر خالد الذخيرة وعطا قام بوضعها في الخزن الثلاث بنادق الاليه وكل خزنه 27 طلقة وقام عطا باخذ ارقام البنادق التي بها ذخيرة
وفي الساعة السادسة صباحا اتجمعنا واستلمنا السلاح واخترنا البنادق الالية التي بها الذخيرة وركبنا العربة التي خصصها خالد لنا وهي العربة رقم (1) ضمن قول الكتيبة ، اي العربة الاولى على اليمين التي تواجه المنصة مباشرة اثناء السير .
وهو كان قد اخبرنا انه سيقوم بجذب فرامل اليد لتقف العربة امام المنصة .
وكنا قد اتفقنا على انه بمجرد ان تقف العربة سيقوم خالد وعطا بقذف قنبلة يدوية ثم يعقب ذلك اطلاق النار

س: ماذا حدث بعد نزولكم ؟
ج: انا احكي الذي حدث معي فقط ..تقدمت تجاه الظالم ..وكانت هوجه وانا كنت قد اطلقت دفعة نيران من فوق العربة باتجاه المنصه ، واول مانزلت ضربت دفعه واكتشفت ان الذخيرة نفدت بعد وصولي الى المنصة فاتجهت يسارا

س : كيف اطلقت النار على المنصة ؟
ج : ضربت من فوق العربية بالتوجيه الغريزي

س : هل كنت تراه ؟
ج : انا كنت اوجه السلاح الى منتصف المنصة كما اطلقت دفعة واحدة بعد نزولي في نفس الاتجاه 

س : الم تقترب من المنصة ؟
ج : اقتربت من المنصة .

س : هل اطلقت النار بعد وصولك المنصة ؟
ج : لا

س : لماذا ج :لأني تبينت ان الذخيرة نفدت؟ ‍‍‍‍ 

س : الم تصوب سلاحك في اتجاة السيد الرئيس عند وصولك الى منتصف المنصة ؟
ج: نعم،حصل ، واكتشفت ان الذخيرة قد نفذت

س : الم تحاول صعود السلم اليسار للمنصة ؟
ج : شرعت في الصعود

س : في اتجاه من صوبت النار لدى صعودك السلم ؟
ج: على الذي امامي وانا طالع السلم 

س : والذي امامك على السلم هو السادات ؟
ج : لااعلم 

س: لماذا تضربه اذن ؟
ج: لكي اصل الى هدفي 

س : وماذا فعلت بعد ذلك ؟
ج : لما فوجئت بنفاذ ذخيرتي ..رجعت للخلف ثم جريت يسارا حتى قابلني خالد واخذ مني السلاح واندسست انا بين بين الناس الذين كانوا متجمعين على يمين الطريق بعد المنصة 

س: ولماذا اخذ منك خالد السلاح ؟
ج : لانه وجدني متعبا 

س: وماذا فعلت بعد اندساسك بين الناس كما تقول ؟
ج: كانت هيصة ..وانا مشيت مع الناس عادي لغاية الجهاز المركزي للتنظيم والادارة ثم سرت يسارا في الشارع في الشارع الذي يحاذي سور الاستاد ويسير به المترو ووصلت حتى مترو الدراسة بشارع صلاح سالم وسرت يمينا قليلا حتى اوقفت سيارة تاكسي قبل ان اصل الموقع الذي به القوات الجوية ..والتاكسي اوصلني الى الالف مسكن 

س: ولماذا نزلت في هذا الموقع بالذات؟
ج : هذا مكاني 

س: هل ابلغت احدا بما ارتكبت ؟
ج: نعم ..زوجتي فقط 

س: هل ابلغت احد سواها 
ج : لا

س: ابدا ؟
ج : ابدا 

س: من كان آمركم فيما عزمتم عليه من اغتيال رئيس الجمهورية ؟
ج: خالد
س : ومن الذي دبر وخطط ؟


*****

النيابة تصف الحادث



في الثامنة تقريبا ، بينما كان الجنود ماضين في اعمال النظافة للمدافع والعربات ، اعطى خالد لعبد الحميد قنبلتين يدويتين ، احتفظ عبد الحميد بواحدة ، واعطى الثانية للمتهم عطا طايل ، كما خبأ خالد القنبلتين الاخريين في تابلوه العربه ، وفي نفس الوقت قام بتغيير الرشاش الخاص بالسائق بخزنة اخرى مملوئة بالذخيرة ووضع الخزانة الفارغة تحت الكرسي ..ولقد حدث كل ذلك في غيبةالسائق الذي ارسله خالد لشراء ( سندوتشات ) كما قام خالد باعادة ترتيب جلوس افراد طاقم العربية ..فاجلس عبد الحميد خلفه مباشرة في صندوق العربة وظهره للمنصة ، كما اجلس حسين عباس في آخر صندوق العربة في نفس الصف الذي يجلس فيه عبد الحميد وظهره للمنصة كذلك ..بينما اجلس عطا طايل في مواجهة عبد الحميد ووجهه للمنصة .
وكانت الخطة التي وضعها خالد لتنفيذ عملية الاغتيال هي ان يجذب فرامل اليد عند اقتراب العربة من المنصة ولكن حدث اختلال في المسافات بين العربات فهدأت العربية من سيرها للحفاظ على الفرامل ، وهنا تمكن خالد من اكراه السائق على التوقف امام المنصة الرئيسية بتهديده باطلاق النار عليه ان لم يمتثل لامره فاوقف السائق العربه واسرع خالد بالنزول منها والقى بقنبله ، تبعه عطا طايل بقنبلة اخرى سقطت على بعد خمسة عشر مترا تقريبا ، كما القى عبد الحميد بقنبلة ثالثة سقطت قرب المنصة ، اما القنبلة الرابعة فقد عثر عليها داخل المنصة الرئيسية سليمة ، لم تنفجر ، وتبع القاء القنابل مباشرة اطلاق النيرانمن صندوق العربة ، فاحدث ذلك ارباكا شديدا للجالسين بالمنصة ، ومفاجأة غير متوقعة للقائمين على حراسة الرئيس ..وفي ثوان كان المتهم الاول خالد قد اختطف الرشاش القصير من كابينة العربة وقفز الجناة الثلاثة الاخرون من صندوق العربة واتجهوا صوب المنصة الرئيسية وامكنهم تصويب اسلحتهم واطلاق النيران على الجالسين في المنصة سواءا بالمواجهة المباشرة القريبة او من الجانبين مع التركيز على الموجودين بالصفوف الاولى ..

وسقط الرئيس الراحل مضرجا بدمائه ، ولفظ انفاسه الاخيرة متاثرا بجراحه ، كما سقط سبعة آخرون قتلى ، واصيب ثمانية وعشرون ايضا باصابات مختلفة ممن كانوا بالمنصة وحولها ..
ولما ادوا مهمتهم الاثمة انسحبوا يجرون عشوائيا في اتجاه حي رابعة العدوية تطاردهم عناصر الامن المختلفة وتمكنوا من القبض على المتهمين الاول والثاني والثالث بعد اصابتهم باصابات مختلفة ، كما امكن للمخابرات الحربية التوصل الى معرفة المتهم الرابع ، والقاء القبض عليه فجر الجمعة 9-10-1981

*****



المتهمون في قضية اغتيال السادات في قفص الاتهام 

*****

----------


## mylife079

مشكور ساد ستوري

----------


## ابو ليث القرعان

شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## حسان القضاة

كل الشكر ساد ستوري.. اشتقنا لوجودك
اتمنى ان تكون بخير

----------

